# Starting looking into IVF clinics and feeling depressed



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi
I feel like I should be feeling positive, and in some ways I am but mainly I feel very sad that my LB may never have a sibling.  I know really there is more chance of IVF not working than working for me (low AMH, damaged tubes, 41 y/o).

I think I just feel sad that he was conceived very easily and quickly, and I thought I would have another by now.  I feel like I've had my head in the sand about it.  I hated the idea of IVF, the intrusive treatments, the cost, the debt, the emotional rollercoaster but I know my LB really wants a sibling, and I really want him to have  sibling.

Sorry just feeling so sad.  I think it's because I feel like I screwed up by not having him younger.  Ho Hum.  

Thanks for being here.


----------



## Jo-Jo37 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am and please know you are not alone.  Feeling guilty is the way most of us feel for all sorts of reasons when we already have one child.  Easier said that done I know, but try not to let it overwhelm you. The child you have now loves you and will no matter what happens - hold onto that xxx


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you.  I guess I just did not expect to feel so low    x


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

I have consultations at 2 clnics next week. See how it goes.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I know the feeling.  I was devastated each month at the arrival of AF, devastated by every new pregnancy announcement despite having DS already.  I was grateful for him, I do treasure him but I couldn't just switch off that feeling of failure and despair at not being able to get pregnant again.  There are those of us who understand.  You are not alone.  Good luck.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you so much, that's how I feel.  Get quite depressed each month and it's hard not to let it affect everything and my family  x


----------

